# Just Another Ribeye



## sawhorseray (Feb 9, 2020)

Fished a ribeye out of the freezer, first one from the two whole roasts from Xmas, cut the steaks 1&1/2" thick. Right from the freezer to the 127º pot for 4 fours, blow torch sear as usual. Been getting bags of frozen spinach from Walmart that go straight from the freezer into the microwave for five minutes, little garlic butter, easy peasy every time. I might have a hunk of meat leftover for a steak and eggs brekky after I get up, going back to bed now, it's Sunday. RAY


----------



## tropics (Feb 9, 2020)

Ray what time is breakfast 
Looks great  I would be happy camper at that table. LIKES
Richie


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 9, 2020)

tropics said:


> Ray what time is breakfast
> Looks great I would be happy camper at that table. LIKES



Yep...sounds like you better set a couple of extra places this morning Ray. Richie and I are headed your way. Actually I think I have some steak left over from last night also that I was planning to do the same thing with. I LIKE that idea!!

Steak and eggs from coast to coast,
Robert


----------



## negolien (Feb 9, 2020)

Been thinking of getting a rib eye bone in roast...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 9, 2020)

Looks great I'm still not in the SV mode.

Warren


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 9, 2020)

Looks delcious Ray!! Did I miss steak and eggs or is there still time to make it? :)


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 9, 2020)

tropics said:


> Ray what time is breakfast Looks great  I would be happy camper at that table. LIKES Richie



I went back to bed and acually got three hours of great sleep, must be getting over nicotene, I know I haven't been thinking about ciggys as much. Heck Rickie, it's probably closer to lunch time for you. Thanks for the like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 9, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Yep...sounds like you better set a couple of extra places this morning Ray. Richie and I are headed your way. Actually I think I have some steak left over from last night also that I was planning to do the same thing with. I LIKE that idea!! Steak and eggs from coast to coast, Robert



Should be ready in about a half hour Robert, I could have a place set for the two of you. Thanks for the like, much appreciated. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 9, 2020)

negolien said:


> Been thinking of getting a rib eye bone in roast...



Only way to go, you get to cut your own boneless ribeyes as thick as you like, a inch and a half works for me. Thanks for the like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 9, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Looks delcious Ray!! Did I miss steak and eggs or is there still time to make it? :)



There's still time, as they say on the Price is Right, "come on down"! Thanks for the like, much appreciated. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2020)

Looks Great, Ray!!!
Nice Job!
Like.
I never SV meat below 130° for safety reasons.
Actually I use 131° and you could never tell the Difference.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Feb 9, 2020)

Another fine example of a fine piece of meat put to good use.
Looks Super !!

Gary


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 9, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Ray!!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> I never SV meat below 130° for safety reasons.
> Actually I use 131° and you could never tell the Difference. Bear



I've cooked a ton of steaks sous vide Bear, not one over 129º, never a problem. Thank you for the like, much appreciated. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 9, 2020)

chopsaw
 , 

 gary s
 , thanks for the likes, they are appreciated. RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks for the like sawhorseray it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Feb 9, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> must be getting over nicotene, I know I haven't been thinking about ciggys as much


Ray as it has been sung
I think ya going to be alright Yes the worst over now,the morning sun is shinning You know the rest congrats hang in there
Richie


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 9, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks great I'm still not in the SV mode.
> Warren



Yeah, I know how that goes Warren, I'm still not on the air fryer wagon. Heck, there's only room in the kitchen for so much stuff, as it is these days I have to carry my meat grinding and sausage making gear in from the garage. The sous vide is small tho, and the only way I've cooked a steak for a couple of years now, just perfect every time. RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 9, 2020)

Yea same here very small kitchen have to bring in and return things.

Warren


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 9, 2020)

It's a good thing no one showed up for breakfast, the leftover steak had to be supplemented with a little Canadian bacon. Soon it'll be time to smoke up another load of CB, running low. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> It's a good thing no one showed up for breakfast, the leftover steak had to be supplemented with a little Canadian bacon. Soon it'll be time to smoke up another load of CB, running low. RAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's an awful pretty Breakfast Plate, Ray!!
Like.
Needs Black Pepper though.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 9, 2020)

Ray , I'd be all over that breakfast plate . All looks great . Couldn't type a reply this morning , damn fingers won't move when it's damp out .


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 10, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> That's an awful pretty Breakfast Plate, Ray!! Like. Needs Black Pepper though.
> Bear [/QUOTE
> 
> You're right Bear, I forgot to pepper the steak! The eggs get slathered in spicy salsa. Thanks for the like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 10, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Ray , I'd be all over that breakfast plate . All looks great . Couldn't type a reply this morning , damn fingers won't move when it's damp out .



That was one of the major reasons why I finally agreed to move to Arizona, I've got arthritis everywhere and hate being cold now. I used to sit in a freezing duck blind for hours or go deer hunting in the snow, just can't do it anymore. Thanks for the like Rich, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2020)

Awesome looking steak there Ray!
Breakfast looks even better!
Al


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Feb 10, 2020)

Both meals look great Ray!

Nice job

LIKE!

John


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 10, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Awesome looking steak there Ray!
> Breakfast looks even better! Al



Thanks Al! Being a prisoner in my own house the last eleven days babysitting my dog there hasn't been much else to do but cook and eat. Thanks for the like, I appreciate it. RAY



Smokin' in AZ said:


> Both meals look great Ray! Nice job LIKE! John



Thanks for the like John, much appreciated! I see you are back from the cold country, welcome home! Were there any fish to be had? I've got a nice case of Cabin Fever going on, everyone here is hoping Bob's cone will come off for good any day now, he's getting real antsy. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Thanks Al! Being a prisoner in my own house the last eleven days babysitting my dog there hasn't been much else to do but cook and eat. Thanks for the like, I appreciate it. RAY




How's that 4 legged Fellow doing by now, Ray??
I probably missed the latest reports.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 11, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> How's that 4 legged Fellow doing by now, Ray?? I probably missed the latest reports. Bear



Thanks for asking Bear! We're hoping today is the day the cone comes off Bob's head. I took him in Saturday to the vet and they said he didn't need it anymore so I took it off. Long story short it was back on in a half hour, he was licking the incision open. I've been hanging out keeping an eye on Bob, he can't be in the backyard alone with that collar on, if he falls into the pool he's dead. By all accounts Bob appears ready to resume guarding the yard from doves and cats, he's back to barking up a storm when the doorbell rings, and eating, pissing, and pooping like a champ. I'll see how I feel about things after the sun comes up, might be raining here today. RAY


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 11, 2020)

SHR, You'll  be gaining weight with those breakfasts ! :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Thanks for asking Bear! We're hoping today is the day the cone comes off Bob's head. I took him in Saturday to the vet and they said he didn't need it anymore so I took it off. Long story short it was back on in a half hour, he was licking the incision open. I've been hanging out keeping an eye on Bob, he can't be in the backyard alone with that collar on, if he falls into the pool he's dead. By all accounts Bob appears ready to resume guarding the yard from doves and cats, he's back to barking up a storm when the doorbell rings, and eating, pissing, and pooping like a champ. I'll see how I feel about things after the sun comes up, might be raining here today. RAY




Glad to hear he's getting back to his old self!!
Shame he can't get rid of that cone just yet.
I'll never forget the first time I saw one of those cones. My Buddy had his dog walking around in his body shop, with the cone. I asked him "What's with the Cone?"  He said, "Damn Dog's Hard of hearing". I laughed so hard I almost fell over!!

Bear


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Feb 11, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Thanks for the like John, much appreciated! I see you are back from the cold country, welcome home! Were there any fish to be had? I've got a nice case of Cabin Fever going on, everyone here is hoping Bob's cone will come off for good any day now, he's getting real antsy. RAY


Wasn't up at the cabin, just distracted with getting some contractors lined up (pool remodel and landscape remodel).

Hopefully Bob gets the cone off soon as I see Saturday was a bit too early....

John


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 11, 2020)

crazymoon said:


> SHR, You'll  be gaining weight with those breakfasts ! :)



I'll just skip the toast and jam, then it's a diet breakfast. Lost two pounds last night! RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 11, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Wasn't up at the cabin, just distracted with getting some contractors lined up (pool remodel and landscape remodel). Hopefully Bob gets the cone off soon as I see Saturday was a bit too early....John



Looks like the boss is saying the cone stays on till at least tomorrow John, we're just not going to fool around with this, it's been a real PITA. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 12, 2020)

Well the cone came off this morning and it seems we have our monster back, full tilt! There was a bit of licking and butt tidy and then out to the yard to chase the doves, jump in the freezing swimming pool, and do a couple of massive bowel efforts on the lawn. It didn't take ten minutes for Bob to be jumping up to eye level to get back inside, so a trip to the park for a Buns of Steel workout was in order. we got home and another dip in the pool was what Bob felt would make his world even better. He's not very well trained, that's on me. I've always liked dogs with spirit and that's what I've got, he's absolutely crazy , but he's ours and we love the hell out of him. Yeah, Bob's pretty lucky, tho he gives back ten times the love he's given. Oh, and if someone wanted to reach into my truck when Bob was standing guard, he'd most likely bite them, I sure wouldn't fool with him, nuts or not. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2020)

The Bob is Back!!!
That's what I like to hear!!
No more Cone-Head!!
That's Great!

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 13, 2020)

Thanks Bear! We're off to the park in a little bit, he starts bugging me to go about 90 minutes after I get out of bed, starts parading around the house with one of my shoes in his mouth. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 13, 2020)

Yup , glad to hear he's back . I've got one that wants to got to the park , but it's 14 degrees here .


----------



## disco (Feb 13, 2020)

Fine looking meal.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 13, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Yup , glad to hear he's back . I've got one that wants to got to the park , but it's 14 degrees here .



Geez Rich, I don't think my hands would function at 14º, it takes me a good half hour after I wake up to be able to make a fist with my right hand. I love being in AZ, it was the right move for us. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 13, 2020)

Did it for alot of years all day . Took it's toll on me for sure . ALWAYS out of the ground in the winter , then closed up and finished in the summer . Freeze , thaw , bake , repeat . Oh I forgot drink urself to sleep so you can do it again the next day . 
Wait ,,, what we talkin about ? 

I might go ahead and take her . At least she won't get muddy !


----------

